# AC issues 95 mercury villager



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

When I bought this van in the fall, the AC belt was off. I put it on and the compressor wouldn't come on. Got out the shop manual. The compressor is getting power, so I jumped the low pressure switch. This caused the compressor to click on and off rapidly. The pressure gauge on the low pressure port would swing between 25 psi and 45 psi as the compressor cycled. No cold air comes out. When I reconnected the low pressure switch, the compressor will cycle the same way it did when I jumped it. Rapidly, swinging from 25 to 45 psi. With engine off, the low side pressure is 55 psi.

No cold air. Any suggestions on the cause and cure of this problem would be appreciated. I am guessing the magnetic clutch is bad and the compressor will have to be replaced.

95 Villager, 3.0 V6, 139K miles.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like low on freon. I believe that year switches the ground so you should always have power. If it cycles jumping the switch your wiring is good and so is your clutch. Static psi should be around 70 to 80 psi engine off depending on ambient temp.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I put in 18 oz of ez chill and the ac is definitely working. Might need another half of a can, but it is working.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bigplanz said:


> I put in 18 oz of ez chill and the ac is definitely working. Might need another half of a can, but it is working.


If you are charging just with a low side gauge charge it so it runs around 30 psi That should get you close enough to work good. Only way to get it perfect is recovering it and adding the proper amount


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

It cycles between 25 and 45 psi with the compressor on. Static pressure on the low pressure side with the engine off is 85 psi.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

You should be pretty close then. Is it blowing cold?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Cool. Not exactly cold but works well enough that it is better than rolling the windows down.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

If it is still cycling fairly often put a little more in.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

cjm94 said:


> If it is still cycling fairly often put a little more in.


Gonna be 90+ tomorrow so i'll find out if it needs more. Not much more though. 6 oz maybe.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

It got a C- on the 93° day test. Put 12 oz more ez chill and it's blowing cold now. If it weakens over the next few days I've got a leak.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Bigplanz said:


> If it weakens over the next few days I've got a leak.


If that's the case, I am betting on one of two things. The rubber ball in the service port is worn out (easily replaced) or........ Evaporator Core (not so easily replaced).


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

r0ckstarr said:


> If that's the case, I am betting on one of two things. The rubber ball in the service port is worn out (easily replaced) or........ Evaporator Core (not so easily replaced).


 Big planz, there are many places where a system can leak - usually a bad o ring, or like you said, the schrader valve. use soap bubbles to test the valve. Also, soap can work on other "joints". may not be the evap (if youre lucky).

Whatever you do, I would not add any "stop leak". Its a death sentence. If youre R134a had a dye in it, you can check for fluorescence with a uv light for auto ac at the many joints/hose connections. If not, get a can of dye and add some, then run the car, then check it.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

High of 86 today. AC performance acceptable. I will continue to monitor. The ezchill can said 'system safe' stop.leak, which i have read means 'makes O rings softer'.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmmmmm, "system safe", I need to look into that . Very skeptical, I am. Its a form of gunk, any way one looks at it but Im not rendering a final judgement yet. 

When you say "acceptable performance", is that with the car traveling at over 35 mph at least? That matters. OR say, measuring the temp at vent with car still, engine at 1500-2000 rpm? Idle car is not a good way to evaluate ac.....


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Accptable at 35 mph after 3 minutes of driving.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I get it, planz. You did it right.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Meh. Was driving to work tuesday and the temp gauge was heading to hot. Pulled over, parked it for 15 minutes and drove.the rest of the way with ac off and temp gauge stayed normal. Turned on ac and gauge started to climb. Fan was on. When it cooled down completely i put in a half gallon of antifreeze. Van temp stays normal with ac off. Oh well.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like lack of air flow through the radiator. Look between the radiator and a/c condenser for debri could be restricted back flush it out with a garden hose.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you verified that the electric fan(s) are working? Does it have a condenser fan?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Fan comes on. I looked at the condenser in the parking garage and it dinged up pretty good. I'll hose it down this weekend. Temp gauge stays normal with ac off.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

sounds like you might have a "too much banged up" condenser. You know, they sell 'combs" for that. But I just used a fine knife blade to straighten mine out years ago- dont need a fancy comb- just patience, good opera music, and a fan blowing......LOL


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Static low side pressure, engine off, is down to 67 psi. I gotta leak. Blech.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Time to get some dye.


----------

